# Belgian Caramel Pils Vs. Briess Carapils



## Mad Alchemist (17/2/10)

I've never used Belgian Caramel Pils. According to a handy grain chart at BYO:



> Caramel Pils: A very light crystal malt that lends body, smoother mouth-feel and foam stability.


That sounds a lot like Dextrin Malt to me, and I'm interested in using it if it's similar.

The two malts I'm wondering about in the comparison are:
Belgian Caramel Pils
Briess Carapils

Anyone have experience with Belgian Caramel Pils?

Thanks!


----------

